# Most profitable home businesses



## L&CFarms

Okay, so I'm new to this, but I'd like to know what some of the most profitable home businesses are. I can sew, knit, and crochet. And I love to bake an make things. Other than that I have some chickens although they are beginning to molt and I don't have enough to sell eggs currently anyway. I just want something relatively simple that I can do on the side. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## John_Canada

Not sure if you can do photography but I've made the most on that and marketing by far, sometimes $2,000/day. Problem is it takes a lot of investment in equipment. Oh, real estate bird dogging too.


----------



## Grumpy old man

You can take an online course for health insurance code filing and work from home for some of your local Dr.s /Dentist online .also stop by your local diners and see if they want to buy cakes and pies you could bake at home . local baby supply stores for newborn baby beanies and blankets , use your imagination ! you could crochet while waiting for the cake to bake .


----------



## sisterpine

My humble opinion is that you should investigate different things you enjoy doing and see if you can market them. I love stones, I make and sell stone cabinet knobs. I love working with natural trees so I made and sold naked pine coat trees. These are just examples of course. I am currently looking for someone who can make felted wool slippers?


----------



## Fire-Man

I started Reupholstering at my home----25 years later I gave it up---for another Quest---But I Made some Good money for all those years!

I started running a CB Shop at my Home and that did good until these computers took Over----I still Run it, but only open a few hours per week. Maybe I should take up Computer Repairs!

My Main Money is in a few rental---all are on my property where my Home is.

The Job I Loved the Most was "based" at my Home but I had to go out and buy/resale-----that was Flea Market selling. I just Loved Doing it. I still buy and resale on a smaller scale using Craigslist and faceBook, but in the back of my mind I want to get back into Flea Market Selling again.


----------



## John_Canada

Whatever is it you pick, be sure there is a huge market for what you are providing. I usually do a keyword search on a subject's terms on the "adwords keyword tool" (search it on google) and see how many people are looking for that item online. Then see if others are advertising on Google (ads on the right) for those terms. If there is, you can get an idea how much that market is worth. Someone may pay $10/click for "insurance quotes" but $.01/click for "inspirational quotes"...this means there is more money and it is easier to get at with "insurance quotes". Also think niche not commodity. I used to run a computer service just for lawyers and it did so well with just that customer that I made a full time income from it.

The thing I have learned most over the years is to fish where there are tons of fish, not in your own private little pond.


----------



## Rocktown Gal

Everyone loves candles...women love jewelry. I sell Jewelry In Candles...fairly new still ground floor opportunity. There is a piece of jewelry in every candle tart or aroma bead jar. You can choose a necklace, earrings or ring (choose your own size to 6 - 9) 

If interested you can check them out at my website


----------



## Brickhouse1

Try looking into making cloth diapers. I told an online forum friend about them and she was able to make a profit right away. There are so many different types: sized, one-size, all-in-ones, covers, fitteds, pockets. Go to etsy.com to see the going prices. When I had my youngest, 5 years ago, moms were grabbing these with both arms!


----------



## sisterpine

LOL As I was reading this thread I thought to myself. Even in a down economy prostitution is a good business. You don't have to be slim or good looking. I doubt you would even have to advertise. Call yourself something other than a hooker and I bet it would provide steady income and clientele. There does not appear to be a get rich quick scheme that is true for most of us. But steady work will get you there.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife

Brickhouse1 said:


> Try looking into making cloth diapers. I told an online forum friend about them and she was able to make a profit right away. There are so many different types: sized, one-size, all-in-ones, covers, fitteds, pockets. Go to etsy.com to see the going prices. When I had my youngest, 5 years ago, moms were grabbing these with both arms!


Huh.... after having two parents with Alzheimer's don't forget about the senior market. :yuck:


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife

Once we get going, I'm hoping to sell eggs and rabbit meat and build some wood furniture to sell. I don't know that it'll ever be at the "work at home business" level but maybe it'll help supplement our income a bit.


----------

